# Sunday's Show and Tell  1/10/20



## jd56 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hope all is well.
Be safe and wash your hands!

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 10, 2021)

Weird trike


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 10, 2021)

circa 1935 Buddy L sit and ride dump truck-missing the seat which i am in the market for.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2021)

A huge thanks to @MrAustralia for cutting this loose. Coming home will be like Christmas day!


----------



## Sven (Jan 10, 2021)

Not antique or classy. Christmas gifts from the family. 
From my wife... A tee shirt. ( I had to lean over forward a bit to get the shot. Like a fresh made loaf of bread, my gut has risen as well)


My son ...a bike computer. This on is fairly easy to set up.


That the bike stuff. Been spending money on parts and paint on 263e locomotive project.
Great stuff guys...love seeing the treasures you a find


----------



## danfitz1 (Jan 10, 2021)

More junk for the swap meet pile. Running out of room....


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 10, 2021)

Yup,, another one. These will be "rare" by the time i stop buying them:eek:


----------



## petritl (Jan 10, 2021)

National badged bicycle I purchased off eBay last fall but picked up yesterday.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 10, 2021)

Who else saw this funky tandem on ebay? 
I don't get it, but I bought it. No clue what is going on with the stoker bottom bracket arrangement, or that brace / captain seatpost clamp setup. 

It has a few pieces of hardware I can use, among them a good men's solo pedal and a "cord attachment" for the elusive Bevin Alarm. 

Been working on ANOTHER tandem acquisition for a while that made it here this past week. This one is significantly more exciting but it will be a long road to Wellville. 
This double diamond "double wishbone" seat tube frame has been discussed here on the CABE but it has been some years now so I look forward to bringing fresh energy and eyes to it. 
I have most of the hardware that it was discovered with, I think the last few surviving pieces that I'm missing will be found, I can relate to misplacing tiny bits. 
Not sure what it is yet, Graham, Fowler, and America are all obvious contenders but the use of D&J bottom brackets, Thor seatpost couplings, Ideal / Thor cooperative fittings and Orient? chainwheels really confuses the possible identity. Seemingly Fowler and America both used their own proprietary hardware quite consistently, I have yet to find an example (although I'm open to seeing them) of a Fowler or America bike using D&J bottom bracket hardware.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 10, 2021)

I hope everyone is staying as safe as they can. No bikes lately in my travel range I’m always looking though. I believe winter ( typical in the North East) and the virus have less people selling bikes at the moment .Also the fact there’s no shows in any of my hobbies / or buying to resell . ( I miss the shows and more so the people I know that I see at them. ) I’m also not traveling as far to buy anything at this time. But I’m still finding rc cars on the cheep locally and on line to rebuild.  The top three photos are my latest editions/ upgraded rebuilds I did.  The RC hobby grade car market is very strong at the moment due to people wanting things to do while at home. The problem I’m seeing with the rc cars is prices have doubled on rebuildable cars a lot of times. And parts available has changed a bit. I’ve also seen more overpriced bikes when I do see them lately than in the past . The shipping times are becoming quite delayed also the shipping prices on everything has gone crazy to the point that it is a deal breaker at times. I’m still waiting on a item I bought in mid December that was first class shipping.


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 10, 2021)

Picked these up Friday, Craigslist ad that was in my neighborhood! I don't know much about these bikes, but both are "restored". The price was right. (I hope!)
The Super Deluxe needs some love at the stem/forks/springs. Not sure if it's missing some pieces or the parts are on the bike correctly as it sits. I will be reposting the Monark in the correct forum for this advise.














This is the Headbadge on the ladies' bike. Hawthorne Montgomery Ward. It still had tape on it from the frame being repainted. This is as far as I got so far peeling it off. It has taken some of the red off the badge! 





I have no idea if I did bad or good on this deal... $150.


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 10, 2021)

Got this plate for the


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 10, 2021)

Aerocycle from a fellow Cabe member.


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Ricker (Jan 10, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Who else saw this funky tandem on ebay?
> I don't get it, but I bought it. No clue what is going on with the stoker bottom bracket arrangement, or that brace / captain seatpost clamp setup.
> 
> It has a few pieces of hardware I can use, among them a good men's solo pedal and a "cord attachment" for the elusive Bevin Alarm.
> ...



I thought it might have been a custom tandem for Charles B Tripp & Eli Bowen and realized that Eli wouldn't have been able to see. Maybe that's why they didn't use it


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 10, 2021)

I’ve been looking for one of these Delta Bow lights for the last 8 years, ever since I found a 1970 United Filtration Corporation catalog when DELTA  was only a Division of UFC. This one is a NOVO Delta, a little earlier 1964 - 68  the NOVO years


----------



## Astroyama (Jan 10, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Hope all is well.
> Be safe and wash your hands!
> 
> Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
> ...


----------



## Astroyama (Jan 10, 2021)

Built this relic long time ago...early 2000's. Never in my wildest dreams did I know how much it would actually get ridden down at the local watering hole...been rode HARD!  My next build (Solar Powered Wheelie Machine) will be $1 operated.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 10, 2021)

buck hughes said:


> circa 1935 Buddy L sit and ride dump truck-missing the seat which i am in the market for.
> 
> View attachment 1336115
> 
> ...



I dig the Greenman mug in the cake tray ( and the truck) as my Late Brother just gave me that mug and goblet for Xmas.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 10, 2021)

Sven said:


> Sven said:
> 
> 
> > Not antique or classy. Christmas gifts from the family.
> ...



*Love the loaf of bread reference. I hear you Brother!!*


----------



## Nashman (Jan 10, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> Picked these up Friday, Craigslist ad that was in my neighborhood! I don't know much about these bikes, but both are "restored". The price was right. (I hope!)
> The Super Deluxe needs some love at the stem/forks/springs. Not sure if it's missing some pieces or the parts are on the bike correctly as it sits. I will be reposting the Monark in the correct forum for this advise.
> 
> View attachment 1336193
> ...



I sent you some thoughts on the Firestone about 20 minutes ago, for what my opinion is worth..ha!!  You did well for $150.00.


----------



## stezell (Jan 10, 2021)

Just in time for Show and Tell meet 1 1/2 year old, O Ya Bartender from the track in St. Petersburg, FL we're fostering him. I'm sure not everyone knows but all of the race tracks in FL shutdown at the end of Dec. and there are only 4 left in the U.S.. They make wonderful pets as my sister in law says you guys have old people's dogs,  lol! Happy New year's to everyone things will get better you just have to be patient.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 10, 2021)

Got a really nice South Bend



 License plate from Scott, a KILLER re-done Mesinger Long spring from Bobby U for my Dayton, a minty 2019 Fender Jaguar guitar ( made in Japan which is superb quality/mainly for the Japanese market/hang tags Japan).


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 10, 2021)

A diverse group of of arrivals this week.  A 1991-92 Boulder Defiant Ti-titanium mountain bike frame serial #17.  Finally a BMX for the collection, this is a one-off hand built frame made by guys in Trek factory.  They used thick Klein aluminum tubing with Trek drop outs; the Klein paint guys custom airbrush painted the Star Wars details.  A couple sweet stems arrived, thanks Mark!   Two 28in wheel sheave kits from Tom Baggage for a couple early motorized projects (thanks for the lead by Dave Nash).  A heap of beautiful wood rims, thanks Glen!


----------



## Astroyama (Jan 10, 2021)

In Spirit and Memory of Arlen Ness and Jesse Rooke...No Stock Bikes!!!


----------



## Astroyama (Jan 10, 2021)

SCHWINNING.....Chop Cut Rebuild.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 10, 2021)

1896 Garford saddle


----------



## comet (Jan 10, 2021)

Found this on CL. At 66cm it's 2 cm's too big but I don't care. It rides beautifully. 1999 Waterford RS-12 with Campy Chorus brakes , Campy Racing derailleurs, Campy hubs wheels and bottom bracket. $350


----------



## JLF (Jan 10, 2021)

A friend is visiting his parents in the Palm Desert and just sent me this photo.  His dads Christmas trike from his childhood!  One owner!  

It is a Firestone and while he didn’t mention it, I assume 1940’s?  They want to clear the garage so he is bringing it back for me after the Winter has passed.  My first trike!


----------



## stoney (Jan 10, 2021)

stezell said:


> Just in time for Show and Tell meet 1 1/2 year old, O Ya Bartender from the track in St. Petersburg, FL we're fostering him. I'm sure not everyone knows but all of the race tracks in FL shutdown at the end of Dec. and there are only 4 left in the U.S.. They make wonderful pets as my sister in law says you guys have old people's dogs,  lol! Happy New year's to everyone things will get better you just have to be patient.
> View attachment 1336270



In a town near us here in N.C. at a Panera Bread on Sunday mornings many owners of Greyhounds and Whippets get together for breakfast. They bring their dogs and get together. They are beautiful and well behaved dogs. Glad to see the race tracks are shutting down. The poor dogs like horses are only good to some owners etc. when they are winners.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 10, 2021)

paid way too much for "NOS Schwinn" fender/rack hardware and received short bolts for fenders only. also received a poopty reply from the seller when I told him. just realized you don't have to contact the seller at all to return something, ebay even pays the return shipping and prints the return label. I have had a rash of items not as described lately and getting sick of it.

at least they are not metric threads like the last pair I bought from another clown for my other bike. those were the poorest quality bolts ever, good for one tightening only, then they strip and bend on any further use.

still looking for original Schwinn fender/rack hardware


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 10, 2021)

Recently picked up this'40 DX frame and reverse paint fenders, bummer was the guy sanded down the forks! Really nice old repaint done correctly!! Not sure what I'm gonna do with it though wanted to build it because it's so nice, but will probably just move it on down the road cuz don't really want to paint a fork right now. Not sure yet... someone spent some time and money on it!






I do have a locking fork I could paint for it if I choose not to sell it!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 10, 2021)

A few things I’ve got in the last few weeks, even got new wheels and tires for my jeep rubicon


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 10, 2021)

Our water heater decided it was time to retire on Monday, and surprised us with wet carpet in the basement. I guess it had a good run though, it was 26 years old. Also had to replace the drain pump on the washing machine. I won't bore you all with pictures.


----------



## The Admiral (Jan 10, 2021)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Who else saw this funky tandem on ebay?
> I don't get it, but I bought it. No clue what is going on with the stoker bottom bracket arrangement, or that brace / captain seatpost clamp setup.




I saw that on eBay. Was thinking of getting it, but I have no idea what I’d do to finish it. Weird that there’s no opening for the stoker crankset. Thought it was cool though and only 2 hours from me


----------



## HARPO (Jan 10, 2021)

1941 Schwinn New World with a bunch of non-correct parts.

1943 BSA Paratrooper (_well, at least the frame and fork are_).


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 10, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Hope all is well.
> Be safe and wash your hands!
> 
> Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
> ...



I-10-21, right ? I hope to god I just didn't go back in time...


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Jan 10, 2021)

A lil look at a few of My BMX collection


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Jan 10, 2021)

Sunday Fun Day with My Lil Kings


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2021)

Got this Bridgestone NB26 mountain bike this morning for $10.00. Needs a good cleanup, shifters and tires.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 10, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A diverse group of of arrivals this week.  A 1991-92 Boulder Defiant Ti-titanium mountain bike frame serial #17.  Finally a BMX for the collection, this is a one-off hand built frame made by guys in Trek factory.  They used thick Klein aluminum tubing with Trek drop outs; the Klein paint guys custom airbrush painted the Star Wars details.  A couple sweet stems arrived, thanks Mark!   Two 28in wheel sheave kits from Tom Baggage for a couple early motorized projects (thanks for the lead by Dave Nash).  A heap of beautiful wood rims, thanks Glen!
> 
> View attachment 1336292
> 
> ...



PM'd on the deco stem.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 11, 2021)

Vintage Rat Rods USA said:


> Sunday Fun Day with My Lil Kings
> 
> View attachment 1336797
> 
> ...



You got all those this last week? Wow


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 11, 2021)

Vintage Rat Rods USA said:


> A lil look at a few of My BMX collection
> 
> View attachment 1336736
> 
> ...



Where did you find the camo tires?


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Jan 13, 2021)

Cult tires came on a bike from Oklahoma I use the chain an the tires off it


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Jan 13, 2021)

The camo is the Elite BMX company they put them on sum of they series’s


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Jan 14, 2021)

Fresh Huffy Combo Pro Thunder & Huffy Racing 2 Different Era’s They Survived


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 14, 2021)

Vintage Rat Rods USA said:


> Fresh Huffy Combo Pro Thunder & Huffy Racing 2 Different Era’s They Survived
> 
> View attachment 1338730
> 
> ...



I am had a huffy pro thunder two speed when I was a kid


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 14, 2021)

Vintage Rat Rods USA said:


> Fresh Huffy Combo Pro Thunder & Huffy Racing 2 Different Era’s They Survived
> 
> View attachment 1338730
> 
> ...



That pro thunder was my first bike! Then discovered gt....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 14, 2021)

*Picked this up locally at Long Beach high performance swap ... it came with a clean title from the local artist ..*


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 14, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Picked this up locally at Long Beach high performance swap ... it came with a clean title from the local artist ..*
> 
> View attachment 1338865



did the seller drive a 60's van?  there is a guy locally here I see at swaps and whatnot who sells all sorts of crazy art like that.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 14, 2021)

*Younger guy .. this was in the San Diego Museum of Art until recently .. did not see a 60's van there .. had all sorts of cool items .. couldn't pass this unique piece up ... I was going to take it one step further & I was going to get the lights to work for where I display it .. Support your local artist *


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 15, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Picked this up locally at Long Beach high performance swap ... it came with a clean title from the local artist ..*
> 
> View attachment 1338865
> 
> ...



Finally! A vacuum cleaner that doesn't suck. Pretty awesome find.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Sunday again already? I'm 9 1/2 hours ahead of most of you guys and its only Friday here?


----------

